# Stabilitrak issue - resolved



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

Hi guys !

My 2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4 Lt have problem , 
over 3000 rpm this light just coming .
















我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

I change new Spark plug , engine oil , air filter my car only 26000 ml .

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doesn't tell us much, but read the codes if you can.

It's odd that there's no check engine light.


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

Yes , no engine light codes

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do a preliminary check of the sensors and cables on the front wheels just to make sure it is not actually the stablitrac/traction control modules.

Have you had the negative battery cable changed? This may not cover you, but I would assume the same issue is possible.

*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable

*:moved: from Projects to audio & electronics


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

thank guys ! my car is negative battery cable have problem,now I fix this problem .
Thx

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------

